
What do we do about people who don't get the joke? - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2018/04/what-do-we-do-about-people-who-dont-get-the-joke/
======
ggm
Sometimes I don't get the joke. It's an odd feeling realising you missed a
pun. You become the butt of the joke very quickly and then you're in the out
crowd and it's very cold and lonely out there.

In jokes are designed to exclude. My personal favourite is the German
philology professor joke "I am about to tell a joke once I have finished
laughing at it, I will explain it to you"

~~~
khedoros1
But it's less about not getting a joke, and more about not realizing the
satirical nature of a piece of writing, like posting an Onion article as a
serious headline, for example.

------
RickJWagner
To be a great joke, it has to be delivered to the right audience.

There's no joy in a joke that's too clever to be understood by the listener.
Sometime's that unavoidable, but sometimes it's a sign the teller is seeing
things too myopically.

~~~
mcphage
The Onion and The Borowitz Report are many things, but “subtle” is not one of
them.

